# FOB key not working no access to apartment



## Garvey (21 Jun 2008)

Hi guys,
I hope i'm in the right area.
I used an auctioneer to find an aprtment last month and paid him 700 euros deposit and then 700 euro for the month of June. Over the last 4 days I have had trouble with the fob key and couldn't access my apartment for 3 evenings until I rang the auctioneer and he used a master key to let me in. 
I was then promised that last night it would all be sorted and a new key working but when I finished work at 9pm there was still no word and when I rang the auctioneer he said it wasn't his problem. I again asked him just for the number of the managemant comapany so I could contact them myself but he hung up on me!!
Last night I stayed in a hotel beside my apartment and asked the hotel in the morning for the number of the management company so I got it sorted myself.
My question is....if I don't pay the 700 euro rent for July and leave at the end of that month, forfeiting my 700 euro deposit....does he have any claw back against me.
Thanks for reading guys any advice would be appreciated


----------



## shesells (21 Jun 2008)

Did you sign a contract? That's the key to your question.


----------



## Garvey (21 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the reply shesells,

The contract I signed does not state how long the term is for.
It says one months notice to quit must be received in writing from the tenant.
If I don't pay for next months rent and leave at the end of the month do you think i'm in trouble??
Would my 700 euro deposit cover that. I will obviously pay for light and heat etc.
Is there anything I should make sure of on the rental agreement in particular??


----------



## dem_syhp (22 Jun 2008)

This doesn't quite answer your question, however may help you. 

I've had problems with my fob in the past and I had to take the cover off where the battery is - sometimes the battery wasn't making a good connection.  Is this light coming on when you press it, this may be the problem.   I'd another which had the wrong size cover on it, so the buttons never quite lined up. - Bear in mind, this is two problems in close on 10 years.  

They are or can be flimsy, but incredibly expensive for what they are - typically 100 - 150 Euro.  

Another alternative to help you over the next couple of days, if you know someone else with a fob - they're pretty much generic.  Where you put the battery, you can change the number which is the code - but you need to know someone who doesn't need theirs until you're sorted.  

Can't help you on the legalities of your situation, I don't know enough, 
Jen


----------



## Garvey (23 Jun 2008)

thank you for the reply Jen,

I finally got hold of the Management Company on Saturday and they gave me a master Fob to keep me going.
I must say I am still a fan of the plain old fashioned hard working normal key after this experience!!!
Thank you for your help


----------

